# Emilio Pucci Spring Summer 2011, 365x (Update)



## Katzun (19 Dez. 2010)

Details





























































































































































































































































































































Backstage










































































































































​

credits to JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Emilio Pucci Spring Summer 2011, 230x*

*Die Bilder gefallen mir, besonders die Portraits  :thx: Dir:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Dez. 2010)

*AW: Emilio Pucci Spring Summer 2011, 230x*

:thx: für die pics, besonders die Backstage pics :thumbup:


----------



## Q (5 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Emilio Pucci Spring Summer 2011, 230x*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (18 Sep. 2012)

wooooooooooooooow, eine super show. danke für die traumhafte post.


----------

